# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Czerwone plamy po zastosowaniu leków wątrobowych

## Nie zarejestrowany

Szanowni Państwo
Podczas badań kontrolnych okazało się się iż mam nieznacznie podwyższony próby wątrobowe (alat 50/ aspat 70). Usg jamy brzusznej wykazało stłuszczenie wątroby -wątrobowa niepowiększona, o wzmożonej echogeniczności, bez zmian ogniskowych. Lekarz przepisał mi leki Heparegen oraz Esseliv Forte, obydwa 3x1 dziennie. Ostatnio po około 3 tygodniach stosowania tych że leków zauważyłem u siebie występowanie czerwonych plam na tułowiu. Są to takie małe czerwono-brązowawe plamki ,nie przypominają mi opisywanych w internecie teleangiektazji -nie giną w wyniku dotyku również nie przypominają *pajączków* są raczej w kształcie koła o średnicy 1-2 mm.
Czy można wiedzieć dlaczego pojawiły się akurat po zastosowaniu leków? Czy to jakaś reakcja skóry na te leki czy może wątroba zaczęła oczyszczać organizm z toksyn i stąd ten efekt? Nie odczuwam bólu w pod prawym żebrem, może czasami gdy trochę więcej pojjem. Nie mam nadwagi, nawet przeciwnie lekką niedowagę, ale zawsze byłem dość chudy, zbytnio więc nie wiem skąd to stłuszczenie, być może od leków które zażywałem przez ostatnie kilka miesięcy. Proszę o odpowiedź czy pojawienie się tych plam może świadczyć o tym iż coś poważniejszego dzieje się z wątrobą.
Z góry dziękuję
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Powiedziałabym że winowajcą może być Heparegen. Aż 2 w sumie silne leki bierzesz, ja mając problemy z powiększoną wątrobą zastosowałam ziołowe tabletki Cynarex. Po ok. 3 m-ch ich stosowania wątroba powróciła do normy a wysoki cholesterol spadł do poprawnych wartości. Polecam ten specyfik jest bez recepty i zdecydowanie tańszy.

----------


## zacheusz112

Na pewno się nic poważnego nie dzieje z wątrobą,ani też to że te plamy są reakcja na oczyszczanie wątroby z toksyn.Zgadzam się z moja poprzedniczką że mogą to być odczyny skórne po Heparegenie,ale dlaczego po trzech tygodniach?
Jest to raczej lek dobrze tolerowany przez organizm.Można spróbować odstawić ten lek i zobaczyć czy te odczyny ustąpią.
Ze swojej strony polecam Hepason(bez recepty).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czytałem gdzieś w internecie że właśnie takie plamki mogą by objawem oczyszczania się organizmu. Człowiek wydala częściowo przez skórę właśnie.

----------


## hch

Bardzo polecam zioła na wątróbkę ostropest plamisty. Nie zaparza się ich tylko połyka zmielone nasiona i popija wodą, 3 x dziennie po łyżeczne można po posiłkach.
W smaku są ok. Mój mąż stosuje od dwóch miesięcy(bardzo systematycznie) czuje się świetnie, ból zniknął, a w ostatnim badaniu tk jamy brzusznej nie 
było stłuszczenia. (dwa miesiące temu USG wykazało) Najlepiej kupić całe nasiona i mielić przed użyciem.Zresztą dużo informacji na temat tych ziół jest w necie.
polecam.

----------

